# Tank divider (Not egg crate)



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

I want a tank divider approx. 24x24 to separate small fish like small guppies, so egg crate will not work. This and this may be something that I need, do you know where is the best place to look for and how much would it cost? I will consider drilling some holes myself if I know where to pick up this big acrylic piece cheap. Any suggestion/recommendation? Thank you.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe use the stuff that is used for cross stitching, or maybe some kind of cotton fabric, you could also use window screen material. Lots of options


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

There's a smaller screen like material that you could use, but I believe it was made of metal... If you're looking for something with gaps then maybe just try a thin piece of flexible acrylic and get an exacto knife. Just score the areas you want to pop out repeatedly until they fall out and there ya have it.

That or you could simply try getting some large fish net (or like 20 of them from the dollar store) cut out the netting and seal it together using some sort of animal safe, water friendly epoxy glue, or aquarium sealant. I'm thinking more like Butterfly nets.


----------



## irminia (Dec 10, 2011)

dock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want a tank divider approx. 24x24 to separate small fish like small guppies, so egg crate will not work. This and this may be something that I need, do you know where is the best place to look for and how much would it cost? I will consider drilling some holes myself if I know where to pick up this big acrylic piece cheap. Any suggestion/recommendation? Thank you.


I tried this one tank divider (pictured below) a while back, that attaches a track on opposing walls of your aquarium. The divider is made of a thin plastic sheet with very small holes throughout. You're also able to remove the divider by sliding it up the track. I think I paid about $20. I picked mine up at Petcetera when I worked there, but I assume you're able to find at some major aquatic pet chains such as PJs Pets or Big Al's.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've tried the same as the one above. But it doesn't allow for the guppy babies to navigate through, the holes are just too small.


----------



## CanadaMoe (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rose Collars*

This might help you.
I got mine from White Rose, years ago.
I don't know if you can find it around garden nurseries this time of year. But, you can try mail order.

http://www.amazon.com/Rose-Collar-High-24In-Long/dp/B0017ST7NU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_6

Good luck
Moe


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> Maybe use the stuff that is used for cross stitching...


True...

This is what it looks like:
http://bettatude.com/Dividers/divider.html

You can get the 'plastic canvas' part at fabric stores like 'fabricland' or maybe craft stores, and the report cover spines at stationery stores like 'grand and toy'.

Al.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all. All the suggestions are good and sounded but they are too small in size, won't fit. 
After comparing all my options, I think I like this more. Now, I need to know if it is plastic, acrylic, polycarbonate, or plexiglass. Is this or this?
What is the minimum thickness I need? Can I find it in store? pre-drilled? that will be perfect


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

You could try Plastic world, Weston, On. area. they may have something like that.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, there are different sizes of egg crate as well you do know, I'm certain you could find small sized ones similar at HomeDeopt.

As far as those Acrylic sheets go, I'd get the .6" one. Although how big is your tank, and are you stocking anything strong? (Oscars, larger cichlids, oddballs, etc.)


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I used plastic canvas to divide my Betta fish before my wife made me tear down my Betta wall 

http://www.marymaxim.ca/crafts/plas...-ultra-stiff-clear-plastic-canvas-sheets.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Your wife made you tear down the betta wall? Why lmao. Betta's are nothing, at least you don't have tanks scatter throughout your house like I do  and you think your wife's mad lol


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll check out plastic world first to see if they get anything acrylic sheet for me. Plastic canvas will be my last resort. Ryan, egg crate's hole
is too large, so as rose collar, for small fish and flies. Don't you guys think acrylic sheet looks prettier?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

The hole in egg crate is about a half inch sq. The drill holes in the acrylic sheets you showed are roughly the same size, maybe smaller. The acrylic does look better, however it'll be more costly.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Egonsgirl said:


> You could try Plastic world, Weston, On. area. they may have something like that.


Hi Egonsgirl, The plastic world I found is on 1140 Sheppard Ave, west of Allen Rd. Downsview. Is this the same store?



Ryan.Wilton said:


> The hole in egg crate is about a half inch sq. The drill holes in the acrylic sheets you showed are roughly the same size, maybe smaller. The acrylic does look better, however it'll be more costly.


Maybe. I'll find out soon how much more for the acrylic sheet. Thanks all.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I have some scrap acrylic and lexan pieces. Let me know how big of a piece you need. You can have them for free. Need to pick up from Richmond Hill though.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, actually I think that is the address. I called them and someone else picked up the plastic tubing - alot thicker/sturdier than the tubes you buy at lfs, for ugf's. Only around $4.00 for 6'. pretty good I thought considering a 3' length of the thinner stuff was around $7.00. Even if you get it from Modo, check out Plastic World, just for curiosity.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Modo said:


> I have some scrap acrylic and lexan pieces. Let me know how big of a piece you need. You can have them for free. Need to pick up from Richmond Hill though.


You've got PMed.



Egonsgirl said:


> Yes, actually I think that is the address. I called them and someone else picked up the plastic tubing - alot thicker/sturdier than the tubes you buy at lfs, for ugf's. Only around $4.00 for 6'. pretty good I thought considering a 3' length of the thinner stuff was around $7.00. Even if you get it from Modo, check out Plastic World, just for curiosity.


Great. Their hours are very limited.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You could try asking J_T, who's on this forum. I know he's busy, but he does custom acrylic and does a great job. He can also get you better prices from Plastic World than you'd get yourself because he does a lot of business with them and even some work for them.
That rose collar stuff is virtually identical to gutter guard.. but both would have too large holes to stop parent fish getting through. Fine netting won't allow fry to get through, though you can get something similar to the netting in larger amount by buying a big lingerie wash bag and taking it apart.
You can also buy acrylic sheet, and polycarbonate for that matter, at Home Depot and Rona, but you will pay more there than at Plastic World. Polycarbonate is most expensive, and not likely needed for this project. Acrylic will do nicely and it need not be terribly thick, but it would have to be thick enough to stand up straight and not bow too much or you'll have trouble sticking it to the sides of the tank.
You'd have to use silicone or something like it to stick such dividers in place. Pressure fitting probably won't work very well for long. Drilling it is not hard, just time consuming.


----------

